# Système d'alarme



## pallarchuse (21 Mars 2018)

Bonjour,

J'utilise l'application Maison (HomeKit) avec un iPad comme concentrateur. J'ai aussi un pont et des lampes Philips Hue. J'ai créé un scénario qui allume les lampes lorsque je reviens chez moi, seulement après le coucher du soleil. Tout cela fonctionne assez bien.

Je me suis équipé d'une prise Eve Energy et d'une sirène comme indiqué ici :   https://lokan.jp/2017/06/23/fabriquer-sirene-alarme-125-db-homekit/
Ça fonctionne bien en manuel.

Pour aller un peu plus loin j'ai aussi acheté un détecteur de mouvements Eve Motion mais je n'arrive pas à le configurer pour qu'il alimente la sirène (via la prise) en cas d'intrusion, et cela uniquement lorsque je ne suis pas chez moi. Plus exactement un mouvement déclenche la sirène lorsque je suis chez moi mais ne la déclenche pas lorsque je suis absent et qu'il y a quelqu'un chez moi.

Je sais pas si je suis bien clair.

Une idée ?


----------



## AlCor72 (21 Mars 2018)

Normalement tu dois pouvoir créer ce scénario directement dans l’app maison. 
Par contre il faut que ton capteur de mouvement soit bien compatible HomeKit...

Tu as essayé ?


----------



## pallarchuse (21 Mars 2018)

C'est écrit sur la boite que le détecteur est compatible HomeKit.

Quant aux scenarii j'en ai créé un avec l'application Maison, un autre avec l'application Eve. Mais ça change rien.

Autre problème (lié ?) : lorsque je suis à l'extérieur le détecteur de mouvement n'est plus reconnu dans Maison ...


----------



## AlCor72 (21 Mars 2018)

pallarchuse a dit:


> C'est écrit sur la boite que le détecteur est compatible HomeKit.
> 
> Quant aux scenarii j'en ai créé un avec l'application Maison, un autre avec l'application Eve. Mais ça change rien.
> 
> Autre problème (lié ?) : lorsque je suis à l'extérieur le détecteur de mouvement n'est plus reconnu dans Maison ...



Attention à ne pas avoir un scénario dans l’app maison et un autre dans l’app Eve. 
Moi j’ai eu des conflits entre l’app maison et l’app Philips car les deux imposaient des scenarii légèrement différents.  

Vois tu ta prise Eve de l’extérieur?


----------



## pallarchuse (22 Mars 2018)

Oui il y a quelques fois des conflits entre Maison d'un coté, Hue et Eve de l'autre. J'utile Hue et Eve pour configurer les accessoires ensuite je les désinstalle pour Utiliser uniquement Maison.

Pour la prise je la vois bien à l'extérieur et je peux aussi la déclencher manuellement.
Le problème vient du détecteur qui fonctionne bien lorsque je suis chez moi, mais plus du tout lorsque je suis à l'extérieur.


----------



## pallarchuse (22 Mars 2018)

Je me rends compte, après avoir lu quelques posts sur ce forum que l'écosystème Eve n'est pas très performant.

Quelqu'un aurait-il une autre marque a me conseiller pour qu'un détecteur de mouvements commande pendant 1 ou 2 minutes une prise sur laquelle est branchée une sirène si et seulement si je ne suis pas chez moi ?

Je lui en serais éternellement reconnaissant.


----------



## AlCor72 (22 Mars 2018)

pallarchuse a dit:


> Je me rends compte, après avoir lu quelques posts sur ce forum que l'écosystème Eve n'est pas très performant.
> 
> Quelqu'un aurait-il une autre marque a me conseiller pour qu'un détecteur de mouvements commande pendant 1 ou 2 minutes une prise sur laquelle est branchée une sirène si et seulement si je ne suis pas chez moi ?
> 
> Je lui en serais éternellement reconnaissant.



Je pense que tu peux utiliser celui de chez Philips (Hue). 

Je l’utilise pour allumer une lumière mais étant compatible HomeKit tu peux commander ce que tu veux avec.


----------



## pallarchuse (22 Mars 2018)

Je l'utilise déjà pour commander une lampe Hue la nuit lorsque je me lève et ça marche vraiment bien, luminosité, sensibilité, plage horaire, temporisation ...

Par contre je n'ai pas vu ni dans l'appli Hue ni dans l'appli Maison la possibilité de commander autre chose que d'autres accessoires Hue. Et il n'existe pas aujourd'hui de prise Hue.

Quelque chose m'aurait échappé ?


----------



## AlCor72 (22 Mars 2018)

pallarchuse a dit:


> Par contre je n'ai pas vu ni dans l'appli Hue ni dans l'appli Maison la possibilité de commander autre chose que d'autres accessoires Hue. Et il n'existe pas aujourd'hui de prise Hue.
> 
> Quelque chose m'aurait échappé ?



Je viens de regarder et tu peux le faire dans l’app maison. 
Configure un nouveau scénario en partant sur le détecteur puis tu sélectionnes ta prise à commander.


----------



## pallarchuse (23 Mars 2018)

Bon je viens d'en commander un et je te dirai.

1000 mercis !


----------



## pallarchuse (27 Mars 2018)

Bon voila j'ai reçu le détecteur Hue qui commande bien la prise Eve.

Mais le fonctionnement de HomeKit (quelqu'un ou personne dans la maison) est assez hiératique ...


----------

